# Hey lookie, I got a 240 finally (AZ peoples)



## NissanLunatic (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey hi everyone, just wanted to say a quick hello to everyone on the site. I am also all over Altimas.net and Maxima.org (as I own both a Maxima, an Altima and a 240). I purchased a less-than-perfect 95 240SX, with 94K on the odometer. In four days of ownership, I have added the following:
HotShot intake
HotShot header
5Zigen Fireball cat-back
Tokico HPs (front/rear)
Arospeed 2.00" springs
18" 5Zigen Super-6 Hiper Black finish with 215/35/18" Nankangs
Levoc shifter

Not too shabby for four days old...
But yeah, just wanted to say hello to everyone, and that is about it

Alex


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

turbo???


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Good job Alex


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

Ry Ry said:


> *Good job Alex *


Ditto


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

high there that sounds great kinda new here to the forums but i was hoping to hook up with some 240 sx ppl im in the mesa area maybe some one could let know on some info like ,if there any meets ,any 240 clubs,or may url thnx nice to here ur progress on a 4 day project .


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

my winnabego. is still fast..


----------

